# Gtx 460 vs radeon 5770



## Kajunsausage

I want to play some of the higher end games coming out ( crysis 2 ) I have crysis but my old gpu is not good enough, I can only play the game on low. I asked what graphics card would be good and I was recommended these 2. Since I am new to the whole computer hardware thing, which card is truly better?


----------



## StrangleHold

The 460. As far as a ATI somewhat equal would be the 5830.


----------



## AcetheGamer

GTX 460 is faster,....


----------



## StrangleHold

AcetheGamer said:


> GTX 460 is faster,....


 
Depends if your talking about the 128 bit or the 256 bit. I mean why did Nvidia even release a 128 bit memory card.

Edit 192 bit


----------



## Kajunsausage

StrangleHold said:


> Depends if your talking about the 128 bit or the 256 bit. I mean why did Nvidia even release a 128 bit memory card.



I dont know. When they released it, everyone was already looking to buy videocards with 256 bit


----------



## jarlmaster47

get the GTX 460 1gb 256 bit. its very fast and even beats the 5830 in most benchies. the 5770 is a great card, the only caveat being its 128 bit bus which seriously hinders it. then again its dirt cheap. If you are willing to spend more I recommend a 5850 or 5870 which will allow you to play crysis 2 on max settings (hopefully unless its another comp killer)


----------



## Kajunsausage

So what has a better price/performance ratio do you guys think, a gtx460 ee or a 5850?


----------



## Shane

You can compare gpus performance side by side by going on Gpureview!...just type it in google and select the cards to compare....very good site.

But if i were you id go for a 460 *1Gb model
*
5770s are alright but imo a bit weak with only 128 bit


----------



## maroon1

GTX 460 is actually better than HD5830, not only HD5770


----------



## spynoodle

maroon1 said:


> GTX 460 is actually better than HD5830, not only HD5770


It is according to www.videocardbenchmark.net. I always look there for comparisons, but there are some scores that don't seem right. Either way, I would get the GTX 460, personally.


----------



## 87dtna

See my new thread I just made-

http://www.computerforum.com/179640-my-gtx460-vantage-thread.html#post1503187


The gtx460 murders the 5770, even the 768mb gtx460 destroys the 5770.  

BTW guys, the 768mb card is 192bit, not sure why you are saying 128.  The 1gb card is indeed 256 bit as you said.


----------



## CravinR1

5850 > 460 > (slightly) 5830 > 5770


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> See my new thread I just made-
> 
> http://www.computerforum.com/179640-my-gtx460-vantage-thread.html#post1503187
> 
> 
> The gtx460 murders the 5770, even the 768mb gtx460 destroys the 5770.
> 
> BTW guys, the 768mb card is 192bit, not sure why you are saying 128.  The 1gb card is indeed 256 bit as you said.



768mb is crippled by having less ROP's, the 1gb is DEFINATELY worth the cash.


----------



## AcetheGamer

Be it the 768mb or the 1GB version. Both cards are faster than the HD5830, generally.


----------



## 87dtna

Hmm, no I would bet the 768 is right on par with a 5830.  The 5830 is a lot stronger card than everyone gives it credit for, it had bad reviews when it first came out because of immature drivers.


----------



## 87dtna

bomberboysk said:


> 768mb is crippled by having less ROP's, the 1gb is DEFINATELY worth the cash.



Once overclocked, it's almost as strong as a 5850 anyway-


----------



## fastdude

^^^ I'm sure the 5830 would out-perform the GTX460 768Meg (OC'd) if it[the 5830] was also Oc'd


----------



## Remeniz

> GTX 460 vs Radeon HD5770



Pretty much a no-brainer. The 1GB GTX 460 p'wns the HD5770 and is worth the little extra. Personally wouldn't even bother with the HD5770 at all and if it wasn't for the GTX 460 i'd quite happily go with a HD4870/HD4890!


----------

